# The sign says--



## abraxas (Nov 22, 2008)

"Historical District - Enjoy, Do Not Destroy!"







I know a bit about this building, and even though I've met the man who lived here as a child, I believe the home is historical in that it hasn't fallen down yet.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Nov 23, 2008)

awesome find!! looks like it could fall down at any second, I'd like to see this one with a little different light, this was pretty grey and overcast but I guess that adds to the theme of the shot, neat shot though for sure !!


----------



## Roger (Nov 23, 2008)

I like the subject and the comp abraxas....I think it needs a kick in the contrast though.


----------



## abraxas (Nov 23, 2008)

jaharris1001 said:


> awesome find!! looks like it could fall down at any second, I'd like to see this one with a little different light, this was pretty grey and overcast but I guess that adds to the theme of the shot, neat shot though for sure !!



Thanks.



Roger said:


> I like the subject and the comp abraxas....I think it needs a kick in the contrast though.



It might.  I'm having a terrible time working with grayscale.  They look just right in photoshop, but different through windows and different on forums with light and dark backgrounds, and then to screw it all up, they come out different on prints.  My color shots are very consistant.


----------

